# Purchased $20 Canadian Coin for $14 US - free shipping



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I just purchased another of the mint.ca (Royal Canadian Mint) $20 for $20 Coins.

I paid $14 US and got free shipping

As I have said before I like these deals... It gives me 
(1) ability to invest in a foreign currency
(2) allows me to get silver
(3) Get a collectible item (limited edition)
(4) it has a $20 Canadian Face Value
(5) they make great gifts for grand kids and kids









Specifications
Mintage 350000
Composition fine silver (99.99% pure)
Weight (g) 7.96
Face value 20 dollars


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While the face value is $20 Canadian, that's only $15.02 (right now) US. The value of the silver is only $3.904 US. These would most likely be called collectables since they are only minting 300,000.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

They do this all the time. It's pure silver. It will only go up in value! What's up doc?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

One of the great things... no matter what.. it is worth $20 canadian


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

so this








is better to have then this








or 15 of these









Why because it at least has some silver


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While the face value is $20 Canadian, that's only $15.02 (right now) US. The value of the silver is only $3.904 US. These would most likely be called collectables since they are only minting 300,000.


You call them whatever you want but at the end of the day.... they at least have some silver content.... *SO*

no economic collapse.. you wll always have $20 canadian or its US equivalent

If economic collapse you at least have $20 canadian and 8 grams silver

this sort of hedges both

yes if the economy totally collapses and the canadian dollar goes teats up... you would have been better off buying plain silver..MAYBE


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

15 of those was 26 of those not to long ago. If it goes that way again - and it will - you are ahead. You should buy more 

Silver is silver it don't matter what shape it's in. A lump or a nice looking coin.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great idea, thanks for passing this along.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Please not that you can buy junk silver quarters for about $5.00 including shipping almost all day. Three times as much silver for the same price


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> They do this all the time. It's pure silver. It will only go up in value! What's up doc?


The value of silver would have to go up 400% to make any money on it. $3.904 times 4= $15.61 
So the value of the silver would have to rise to $60.00 per ounce plus to break even.
I don't think we'll see that in my lifetime. Buy some "junk silver" coins. Way cheaper than the Canadian collector stuff.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've sold silver at $44.00, it's not that big a jump to $60.00.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Please not that you can buy junk silver quarters for about $5.00 including shipping almost all day. Three times as much silver for the same price


There are 8 ounces of silver in a quarter?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hedge I do with a calculated risk. Rarely do I buy a collectable and stick with Maples, Eagles, and pre 64. Hedging on the Canadian dollar is not my play.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> The value of silver would have to go up 400% to make any money on it. $3.904 times 4= $15.61
> So the value of the silver would have to rise to $60.00 per ounce plus to break even.
> I don't think we'll see that in my lifetime. Buy some "junk silver" coins. Way cheaper than the Canadian collector stuff.


reread my original post....

(1) ability to invest in a foreign currency
>some people buy Yen, other rubles, etc... this allow me to have canadian currency..... Even if it was zero% silver.... this would be true
(2) allows me to get silver... 
>added bonus
(3) Get a collectible item (limited edition)
>these sell on ebay and other places for a premium + shipping 
(4) it has a $20 Canadian Face Value
(5) they make great gifts for grand kids and kids 
Added bonus


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Please not that you can buy junk silver quarters for about $5.00 including shipping almost all day. Three times as much silver for the same price


yes but can you walk into a canadian store and use it to buy $20 worth of stuff...

Forget for one minute that it is silver... think about it as a different way to hold some cash...if the canadian dollar rises you make money, if everything goes to crap there is the added benefit of some silver... unlike paper currency

notice I purchased one.. I was not advocating using this as a silver purchasing strategy but as a cool way to hold foreign currency with a silver kicker. view it like when you have three pairs while playing texas hold em.... you can only use 2 of them right now but it is nice to know you had 3

so if you are only view this as silver purchase (I was not) then ya buy some junk silver / although most places i know require you to purchase $1 to at a time....

and in the big picture of things $20 for 4 quarters is too high... silver value in a quarter is $2.79 today YOU would be better off buying silver rounds 1 oz for $16


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would look at it like I've bought something I wanted. It's certainly worthless for currency in the states.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I would look at it like I've bought something I wanted. It's certainly worthless for currency in the states.


I grew up .0001 miles from New Brunswick Canada... money at local stores was accept at the rate of exchange of the day... Most banks in states that border canada will give you an exchange for Canadian and most stores will do the same...

Even your credit card can be used to buy in canada and it will adjust for the exchange.

in order to drive up sales, some stores will offer a PAR day... IE they will accept Can as = with US dollar

also most airport have exchanges


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

so provident has $1 for 13.84...spend $99 get free shipping

90% Junk Silver US Coins | $1 Face Value | .715 Troy Ounces
As low as $13.84

90% SILVER COINS: Buy Junk Silver Bullion Coins


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I grew up .0001 miles from New Brunswick Canada... money at local stores was accept at the rate of exchange of the day... Most banks in states that border canada will give you an exchange for Canadian and most stores will do the same...
> 
> Even your credit card can be used to buy in canada and it will adjust for the exchange.
> 
> ...


Other than collecting a coin, I don't see the real value in it for the average American. Silver content too low for the price paid. It's basically 20 Canadian dollars worth of fiat currency minus 1/4 oz of silver.

So right now that's about 4 bucks worth of silver out of 20 Canadian dollars.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Other than collecting a coin, I don't see the real value in it for the average American. Silver content too low for the price paid. It's basically 20 Canadian dollars worth of fiat currency minus 1/4 oz of silver.
> 
> So right now that's about 4 bucks worth of silver out of 20 Canadian dollars.


whatever, I see you do not view this the same as i do, fine... do not buy any...

one last point..... if SHTF tomorrow..you would be better off with this then with a $20 bill....

of course you would be better off with 4 quarters pre 1964

or better still with 1 oz silver round

or with $1 oz coin....

Some folks will see a value in this others will not....

GO team


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I grew up .0001 miles from New Brunswick Canada... money at local stores was accept at the rate of exchange of the day... Most banks in states that border canada will give you an exchange for Canadian and most stores will do the same...
> 
> Even your credit card can be used to buy in canada and it will adjust for the exchange.
> 
> ...


Actually, your idea of owning some Canadian currency (either in gold/silver or plastic notes) is not a bad idea. Canada does still partially back their currency with a basket of commodities including gold, silver, palladium and oil. It is down in value now, partially because of oil. But that will change at some point.

In regard to local Canadian stores accepting U.S. notes at the exchange rate, that is a rarity anymore. I travel to Canada about 6-8 times per year and you have to go to a bank or Western Union or similar to get an exchange. Otherwise they go dollar for dollar (except when the Canadian dollar was worth more than the U.S. dollar; then they count every penny and round up to the next nickle).


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> whatever, I see you do not view this the same as i do, fine... do not buy any...
> 
> one last point..... if SHTF tomorrow..you would be better off with this then with a $20 bill....
> 
> ...


You would be about 4 times better off with a one ounce silver round.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey those are pretty neat... I need to get some to put away for the grandkids when they are older....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is actually quite good. I am going to look more into if silver coins are legally required to be accepted as legal tender at stores etc..

This is really a no brainer for anyone holding currency from Canada holding Canadian funds. Since 1. Free shipping 2. it costs the same as what you pay.

For anyone whos income is in canadian funds this just makes sense.

They use to do silver dollars.

Just bear in mind earlier comment about basket backing that buckb seems to incorrectly reference nonfactually


> Canada does still partially back their currency with a basket of commodities including *gold*, silver, palladium and oil. I


http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/canada-s-gold-reserve-sell-off-makes-sense-experts-1.2804492

Canada doesn't have any notable gold reserve technically. It is a resource rich nation though.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> whatever, I see you do not view this the same as i do, fine... do not buy any...
> 
> one last point..... if SHTF tomorrow..you would be better off with this then with a $20 bill....
> 
> ...


$15 of Green for $3 worth of silver makes no sense. And real funny the Canadians took your $15 worth of our supposedly worthless green backs.

When we were still over seas, and things looked like they were going to go hoopti big time, it was common knowledge that in order of worth were paper Won (the local Currency); MPC (our monopoly money at the time Military Payment Certifictes); Green backs; silver dollars.

The same would probably hold true during any event that may occur here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> $15 of Green for $3 worth of silver makes no sense. And real funny the Canadians took your $15 worth of our supposedly worthless green backs.


its $15 American for $20 Canadian with the benefit of silver....the US dollar is not worthless YET...

Again , I grew up right next to canada and it was common for people in that area to have both US and CAN dollars in their possession. My grand mother had a bank account on both sides of the river

If it helps... just pretend that the coin is not silver and you just want to hold some foreign currency.

I buy lots of stuff that may never be a big help, but they might... heck I got a grain mill I have not used in 4 years..besides making sure it is ok..it just sits there.. i may never need it and I would have been better off to buy an electric attachment for my kitchen aid

for me... I will buy more of these...1 every six months or so... I have about 10 of them now.... and have been buying them over the last 5 years... cost less then a meal at a local restaurant


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> You would be about 4 times better off with a one ounce silver round.


maybe yes maybe no....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> its $15 American for $20 Canadian with the benefit of silver....the US dollar is not worthless YET...
> 
> Again , I grew up right next to canada and it was common for people in that area to have both US and CAN dollars in their possession. My grand mother had a bank account on both sides of the river
> 
> ...


 Ok let's pretend like you suggest to ignore the silver content. You just traded American fiat for Canadian fiat currency. 


Maine-Marine said:


> maybe yes maybe no....


Based on silver content there are no maybe's about it.

For the same money you bought the Canadian coin for you could've bought a coin with FOUR times its silver content.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Ok let's pretend like you suggest to ignore the silver content. You just traded American fiat for Canadian fiat currency.
> 
> Based on silver content there are no maybe's about it.
> 
> For the same money you bought the Canadian coin for you could've bought a coin with FOUR times its silver content.


Operator you'll have about as much luck as changing Hillery into a lamb. He's made up his mind that he's right and you are wrong and noting is going to change that


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Ok let's pretend like you suggest to ignore the silver content. You just traded American fiat for Canadian fiat currency.
> 
> Based on silver content there are no maybe's about it.
> 
> For the same money you bought the Canadian coin for you could've bought a coin with FOUR times its silver content.


Were you DROPPED ON your HEAD as a child????

Even I feel like swearing once in a while... and you are getting me close... I am not mad, I am perplexed that you can not grasp the fact that it is a wash (Today).... fiat for fiat but with the benefit of silver....

would I be better off with 4 quarters or 1 oz round.... maybe... but since they are going to sit in my &^%$^% safe for years.. the real answer to if I am better off will not be determined for several years...

Once you can predict the future then we will know.. but I have the hedge of both getting foreign money and silver....

can you wrap your mind around ANY possible scenarios that might see Canadian money worth more then american??? How about is the dollar crash and silver goes to $100?? How about is silver goes to $5? What about looking at it as buying stock in canada???

Either way, I am done with this conversation...as I mentioned before, if you do not want to buy them then DONT... but do not think that it is a BAD deal.. at worst it is a WASH TODAY and until a few years have past we will not know if it is a winner.. and frankly like investing - until it is sold or used it is just another potential tool in my basket of preps...

Good Day Sir


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Operator you'll have about as much luck as changing Hillery into a lamb. He's made up his mind that he's right and you are wrong and noting is going to change that


And you are flexible on your opinion ...lol.... hypocrite???


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

we weren't talking about my being a pig headed horses pituttie (Kind of think most folks have figured that out already)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> we weren't talking about my being a pig headed horses pituttie (Kind of think most folks have figured that out already)


as i said, hypocrite...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

When a pissing contest (watching one is a great pastime of mine on occasion) progresses to the point that one reverts to calling another a pituttie, you know it is game on!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just don't see paying 16 bucks for a 1/4 oz of silver when I can buy FOUR times that silver content for the same money. 

Now you did change 16 American dollars to 20 Canadian dollars but it's practically a wash at today's exchange rate. 

I don't really see any real gain other than a collector coin that'll never be worth what you paid for it because currency loses its value if it just sits there........and if you claim is has silver value we could resort back to saying you could've bought FOUR times the amount of silver for the same money.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I just don't see paying 16 bucks for a 1/4 oz of silver when I can buy FOUR times that silver content for the same money.
> 
> Now you did change 16 American dollars to 20 Canadian dollars but it's practically a wash at today's exchange rate.
> 
> I don't really see any real gain other than a collector coin that'll never be worth what you paid for it because currency loses its value if it just sits there........and if you claim is has silver value we could resort back to saying you could've bough FoOUR times the amount of silver for the same money.


"Willing" Ignorant = being stupid on PURPOSE....

I understand you do not get it... you have made that clear about 6 times.. everybody on this thread understand you do not GET IT.... chances are you may NEVER GET IT...

I am at the point where I do not think I can help you GET IT... SO... just do not ever do it.. do not buy any... no sweat of my (insert word here). as I said before


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I get why you bought it, I just don't get why you think it's a smart purchase.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I get why you bought it, I just don't get why you think it's a smart purchase.


up until today I have been opposed to people playing the knock out game... now I find myself giving it a second thought....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> so this
> View attachment 15241
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Because, Fiat Fricken toilette paper!!!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> up until today I have been opposed to people playing the knock out game... now I find myself giving it a second thought....


Look, if you bought it for a gift or for novelty then I get that. However, don't get upset because I tell you it's most likely a losing proposition financially. I'm just the messenger........


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have Bags of junk silver! 98% US coins, only a hand full of Cdn, We had Silver in our dimes '67, quarters up till '68! Easier to trade with small coins! I love the guys that have silver bars, silver novelty bullets and s#!t like that! Good luck getting change for that! getting some pure silver coins will be my next investment. Silver is just way to useful to pass up as a solid, physical investment! I see silver rising above gold one day! excellent use in surgical tools, purifying water, etc etc! Gold will eventually lose it's appeal!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Look, if you bought it for a gift or for novelty then I get that. However, don't get upset because I tell you it's most likely a losing proposition financially. I'm just the messenger........


so now your at "most likely a losing proposition" so you do not know!!!! your horse is dead, stop beating it


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> so now your at "most likely a losing proposition" so you do not know!!!! your horse is dead, stop beating it


Well right now you would break even if you used the coin. If you wait 10 years that 20 Canadian isn't going to buy you what it will today. There's not enough silver content in the coin to rely on that to keep the value up because you paid four times the value of the silver for the coin. If silver skyrockets you could come out ahead but that's a long shot.......plus you could've bought 16 dollars worth of silver and had 4 times the money.

So it's a bad deal most likely financially speaking.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Silver Coins in a Barter Economy

Make no mistake about it: junk silver coins are an investment for trying times. As one the most beautifully shiny metals, silver's true economic beauty shines through in a world ruined by rampant inflation and growing debt.

The Barter Economy

A barter economy is one of the most primitive economic models, wherein goods and services are traded, with each party believing it received the better end of the bargain. An example would be that of a plumber and an electrician.

The plumber can fix pipes, install a toilet and improve the general condition of a variety of plumbing, but likely could not rewire the light switch. The electrician, on the other and, can install wiring, fix blown fuses, and attach a generator to the main electrical system of a home. Luckily, the plumber needs some electrical work done and the electrical needs a new toilet installed, and each needs roughly the same value of labor. They strike the deal, work for each other and each leaves happy with the arrangement.

Where the Barter Economy Fails

In the example above, the plumber and the electrician needed roughly the same amount of labor performed, thus striking a deal that was a mutually beneficial trade. But what if the electrician needed a drain unplugged while the plumber wanted electrical wire installed throughout an entire pole barn? The electrician would need just a few minutes of labor, while the plumber would need several hours. It is certain that the electrician wouldn't be willing to trade hours for minutes, and even more unlikely he would want to accept the promise of more work from the plumber in the future. The promise, no matter how honest or genuine, pays no immediate benefits or any advantage for the cost of time.

The Barter Economy in History

The barter economy may have been a mainstay when people lived in caves and ate rats, but it's hardly liquid enough for the rapid changes of today's society. Despite being outdated and relatively unworkable in modern times, the barter economy always experienced a resurgence after a change in economic order. For example, after a natural disaster, the two people above may agree on a deal, needing the service done at any cost.

In perfectly peaceful and prosperous times, the above arrangement appears ridiculous. To work, the barter economy needs a middle man: a medium of exchange.

Precious Metals and Junk Silver Coinsr

A medium of exchange is paramount to the success of any economy. It allows the plumber who needs 15 hours of labor to strike a deal with the electrician who needs 15 minutes of labor without promises or guarantees. The plumber, for instance, may strike a deal with the electrician with the above specified amount of labor and offer an additional 16 ounces of silver to make up the differential. The electrician, knowing the value of junk silver coins on the marketplace, can use the metal to provide his family with other needs, and he would accept the deal, gaining employment, wealth, and capital.

An Example of History

Though the full example above is a bit of a simplistic stretch on the workings of the economy, the value of a medium of exchange is not overrated. Precious metals and in particular, junk silver coins have more value in bad times than in good, and gold and silver always appear first as a proper medium of exchange.

You can't fake gold or silver, you can't dilute them, nor can you create more of them – thus making precious metals the perfect currency. In addition, since junk silver coins are relatively inexpensive compared to gold or platinum, it is easier to make change and conduct other functions of ordinary business.

Precious metals and junk silver coins will be important as a medium of exchange in the future. There is no better time than now to secure that medium of exchange before the next inevitable economic depression arrives full-tilt.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Well right now you would break even if you used the coin. If you wait 10 years that 20 Canadian isn't going to buy you what it will today. There's not enough silver content in the coin to rely on that to keep the value up because you paid four times the value of the silver for the coin. If silver skyrockets you could come out ahead but that's a long shot.......plus you could've bought 16 dollars worth of silver and had 4 times the money.
> 
> So it's a bad deal most likely financially speaking.


If silver goes back up to $50, if the US dollar gets to par with the Canada, and a few other things... again.. unless you can guarantee me what will be going on in 5,10,15 years... you do not know..... AND right now it is neither a bad or a good deal... it is a fair trade with the bonus of silver

i could trade it and get my money back, sell it on ebay and make a few bucks...

so tell me again how this is a losing deal... YOU might not like it and you might think you can get a better deal... but if the price of silver drops and the US dollar tanks.. I got $20 in canadian and you would have 4 quarters worth crap..........

if the canadian dollar rises I get more US dollars then i paid and you have 4 quarters worth less then you paid

You only win IF silver goes up...which actually helps me also


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> If silver goes back up to $50, if the US dollar gets to par with the Canada, and a few other things... again.. unless you can guarantee me what will be going on in 5,10,15 years... you do not know..... AND right now it is neither a bad or a good deal... it is a fair trade with the bonus of silver
> 
> i could trade it and get my money back, sell it on ebay and make a few bucks...
> 
> ...


If silver tanks and the American dollar tanks your betting that 20 Canadian will be good........ Lmfao !

It's a break even deal right now but if you hold that 20.00 coin it will buy less and less every year. That's what history has proven. That's why I said most likely a bad financial move.

The only way for you to win is silver sky rocketing. In that case you would've been better off not to buy this 20.00 Canadian coin because it only has 1/4 oz of silver in it.......for the same money you could've had 4 times as much right now.

So saying its a good buy because of the silver content is nonsense.

Ok so that leaves its value depending on the Canadian dollar. Your betting on Canada's currency to survive but yet Canada's survival in the world depends on the United States !

Sorry bro......that's how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> If silver tanks and the American dollar tanks your betting that 20 Canadian will be good........ Lmfao !
> 
> It's a break even deal right now but if you hold that 20.00 coin it will buy less and less every year. That's what history has proven. That's why I said most likely a bad financial move.
> 
> ...


again..I never said it was a good deal,. I said it was a wash... Stop putting words in my mouth and then arguing against what I never said... your style of debate is dishonest and I find you BORING.

I spent under $15 and purchased 1 ONE...read that as ONE.. 1 as in the amount before 2.... If this has a major +- on my prepping or causes me to end up hungry or homeless - we will have bigger problems

now I am sure you yourself have already taken care of all your preps and you never buy dvd's, coke, mcdonalds, or other expendables...

I can tell you that I have 1 year plus of food, ability to grow more food, water near by and I have 100's of pieces of silver.. rounds, junks, $1 eagles, etc....

A few weeks ago I purchased a dvd for my wife, it cost me $12 - I would have been better off buying 4 silver quarters - HOWEVER.... we liked the movie and she showed me a little appreciation for my thoughtfulness... so although the 4 silver quarters would have been a better deal...................................................

and 10 $20 Canadian coins... yep $200 wasted...all but 3 were presents...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> If silver tanks and the American dollar tanks your betting that 20 Canadian will be good........ Lmfao !
> 
> It's a break even deal right now but if you hold that 20.00 coin it will buy less and less every year. That's what history has proven. That's why I said most likely a bad financial move.
> 
> ...


Not true! we will be just fine thank you! We have enough resources to survive without trade with any other nation! The UN wouldn't allow Canada to fall with Trudeau in power anyhow! Trudeau has some sell-out business deals to make first!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, for crying out cotton picking loud....

This place ought not be called a prepper forum; it should be called an pissy forum!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased a dvd for my wife, it cost me $12 - I would have been better off buying 4 silver quarters - HOWEVER.... we liked the movie and she showed me a little appreciation for my thoughtfulness


I can't believe you guys are sitting here arguing when you should be asking MM what was the name of that movie.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> I can't believe you guys are sitting here arguing when you should be asking MM what was the name of that movie.


Bet if she saw his post that it'd be a cold day in he double hockey sticks before that happened again.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> So saying its a good buy because of the silver content is nonsense.


On the contrary. First off most Canadian currency is not silver. While you can buy more silver for $20 Canadian, there is nothing stopping you from buying that silver if you want to in the future. In fact you are paying $20 to get $20, and gaining 8 grams of silver as a result. You are essentially turning a $20 paper bill into a $20 coin. You loose absolutely nothing. In fact there is nothing bad at all and it is incredibly wise to turn paper currency into silver currency.

It is just idiocy to say it is a bad move. It is a good move. While there may be better moves, having a recognized global currency and pure silver are both good things. This is not a bad financial move; however, it may not be the best.

If you could pay $20 paper bill for a $20 silver coin why the heck wouldn't you. If this was American funds you would be preaching it. You would be telling people to convert all their paper currency into this coin.

Now say oil prices go back up USD goes down, and CAD goes up. If this more than a 4 cent shift you will gain. So as hedging USD if you expect oil to recover then it is a safe hedge.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Lord you really do have trouble with math don't you. What several of us are saying is for that same $20 (Canadian cause if you are paying $20 (US) for $20 (canadian() you really have lost it) you could have bought 3 quarters (US) for the same or less money and had three times the amount of silver.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Its not 20$ us it is 20$ canadian for 20$ Canadian. What don't you understand about that?

To make it totally clear you are paying 20$ Canadian for a 20$ Canadian coin that is 8 grams of silver.

Don't put on that you are paying 20$ US for 20$ Canadian because that is not it at all.

It is 20$ CAD paper bill for 20$ CAD silver coin.

comprendes?

THEY ARE GIVING AWAY SILVER!

much like they gave away all the gold


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First I did clearly state twenty dollars canadian But hey you have your agenda. but no one is giving away any silver?

If the coin is worth $20 (C) and you spend it (in Canada) you will be credited for $20 (C). No more no less.

However if things go hooptie and the canadian dollar becomes like what some think all currencies will and that's worthless you will end up with your 9 grams of silver.

However if you'd spent those dollars $20(C) or $15 (US) you could have bought (including shipping) three (3) pre- 1964 silver quarters (US) and ended up with almost 19 grams of silver.

But you invest your dollars in some half backed partially silver coin and see how far it goes when things get rough. Been there and I doubt if you'd be pleased with the end result.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> First I did clearly state twenty dollars canadian But hey you have your agenda. but no one is giving away any silver?
> 
> If the coin is worth $20 (C) and you spend it (in Canada) you will be credited for $20 (C). No more no less.
> 
> ...


Yes but the same issue that exists with having a chunk of gold, is that retail locations don't take non official currency for purchase so your silver is worthless without converting it first which or small purchases will be wasting your valuable time.

While I do think a diversified portfolio is good especially for people with large amounts of cash sitting around. Clearly a silver coin that is minted to a currency value is more useful than one that is only the commodity because it is a dual hedge.

What we know is that if the USD or CAD tank then commodity prices will likely surge, as such it is a dual float protection. This is the whole reason a gold or silver standard are popular by people because the currency has a bottom value at its melt as opposed to a paper IOU which doesn't have much value at all if the float tanks.

Now say you only buy silver and silver tanks you are SOL. Atleast with this coin both the CAD and silver need to tank.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Will2 said:


> On the contrary. First off most Canadian currency is not silver. While you can buy more silver for $20 Canadian, there is nothing stopping you from buying that silver if you want to in the future. In fact you are paying $20 to get $20, and gaining 9 grams of silver as a result. You are essentially turning a $20 paper bill into a $20 coin. You loose absolutely nothing. In fact there is nothing bad at all and it is incredibly wise to turn paper currency into silver currency.
> 
> It is just idiocy to say it is a bad move. It is a good move. While there may be better moves, having a recognized global currency and pure silver are both good things. This is not a bad financial move; however, it may not be the best.
> 
> ...


There's no way to extract the silver and keep the 20.00 coin.

You do not get free silver.

You are correct that it's better to have the 20.00 silver Canadian coin over 20.00 Canadian paper money.

But that's not saying much........because I'd rather have 16.00 US paper money over the 20.00 Canadian even with its silver content.

If I wanted to buy silver I would just buy 16.00 US worth of silver and end up with FOUR times the silver in the Canadian coin.

The Canadian coin is just 4/5 fiat currency because it's silver content is only 1/4 oz.

Trying to sell a coin with such a small percentage of its weight in silver would be a nightmare.

It's a collector coin......or its 20.00 Canadian that's losing its value due to inflation as it sits.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay we got it. Anything new to add or are you guys running for some kind of office?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just for future curiosity, I am going to post the exchange and silver price to see what happens with this years down the road.

1 CAD buy 0.75 US Dollar

Silver price 15.58 US

20 cad buys 0.963 OZ of silver or 27.3 grams

20$ coin has 7.96 grams of silver

Maximum of 5 of them can be bought per household.

The 200$ coin has 62.69 grams
The 100$ coin has 31.83 grams
The 50$ coin has 15.87 grams
the 20$ coin has 7.96 grams

Personally I think having a little silver to make colloidal silver is a good thing to have. Personally I will probably max out on my allowed buys of the 5 coins.

I think this ain't gonna happen really, well see what happens with it. Remember to check back in 2030 to see where we are at. I'm sure any of us still alive will all be laughing.






Interesting take on silver's value






If USD gets dropped as the global reserve you could see some weird things happen with its value.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ If Wiil2 is right I am going to be loaded and he will be my financial advisor. But seriously .....my silver is for hedge purposes only.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> I can't believe you guys are sitting here arguing when you should be asking MM what was the name of that movie.


----------

